
Show HN: Solo Founders Slack Group - levlevlev
I’ve been a member of a Slack group for Solo Founders for about a month now, and it’s been great. I check it out every day and there’s usually interesting articles or discussions. Plus, it’s always nice to be able to talk to other Solo Founders and get support, design feedback, product ideas, etcetera.<p>Some recent examples of topics we talk about: 
* feedback on a pitch deck 
* feedback on a blog post 
* which hosting provider to use for what 
* the best places to launch your product (hint - it’s everywhere!)<p>We also maintain a spreadsheet with the websites we’re working, where we are based, etcetera, so hopefully people can meetup if they’re in the same city or product niche! If you’d like to join, message me (kravinskylev at gmail) or comment here with your email. Alternatively, you can request an invite at solofoundersteam.slack.com
======
sah2ed
Looks like you left out the URL to the Slack group.

In any case, why don't you use Slackin [1] to allow interested people to
become members?

[1] [http://rauchg.com/slackin/](http://rauchg.com/slackin/)

~~~
levlevlev
I added the URL, I hadn't included it because I had been doing manual invites
in the past.

I will check out Slackin, thanks for the tip!

------
bellwether
Please also add my email spamatheist [at] gmail [dot] com

------
geoffbrown2014
I would like an invite. geoff@foom.co

------
ankitsoni
Can you please add me akku.soni at gmail.

Thanks.

